# Brake modeling



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

In detailing my flanger model, I've run across a little problem. And in case the subject has more generic application, I've parked this issue here, separate from the flanger thread.

I've been looking for what other detail items to include, the brakes seem a very prominent feature to ignore. 










After messing with this a little, I can see why the brakes aren't (from what I've noticed) usually modeled prototypically, that is, hung from the chassis (vs. cast with the truck frame). The truck swing on our tight radii curves would tangle the brakes with the wheel flanges.

Still... there's sure a lot of detail there. So before I say adios to it for my flanger model, here's a few questions.

Has anyone hung the brakes prototypically, but further away from the wheels to allow truck swing? If so, can someone point me to a thread or page? Also, for the linkage, is there a thread or page explaining what Ozark parts to get, or (simple) parts to make? 

Thanks for any tips!

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What a bummer, no ideas?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't done much with brakes on models. The Steve king 7/8th scale passenger trucks include brakes, hung from the truck frame... That is my experience limit. 

However volunteering at the WW&F, I have seen truck hung and frame hung brakes. The frame hung brakes hang on chains and have quite free motion. They also have little bars which rub against the inside of the wheels keeping them lined up even around curves. They tend to squeak and clank and rattle as the car moves down the track!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've found it visually acceptable to "hang" the shoes from the trucks, and leave the prototypical linkage that hangs the brake beams from the frame to the imagination.










You can see the brake beams on the truck here. The linkage which would hang the beams from the frame is in the shadows. Here's how it's "really" attached to the truck:










I'd try something like that with your flanger and see what you think of it. I think with the wheels so close to the end of the car, the lack of brake shoes would be noticeable.

Later,

K


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin, thanks, I sure wouldn't have thought of that approach. Really clever, securing that center beam with the existing truck fasteners, and letting the brakes move with the truck. Excellent! 

Did you make the center beam from styrene? Also, did you make your own brake show beams, or get the Hartford kit?

I'd probably go with 3DP for the center beam, but using Ozark shoes and cedar shoe beams. 

Thanks again,
Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like a bunch of bass wood on Kevin's car here Cliff..

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

For underside brake linkage, anyone have a good Ozark part number? I can't seem to find what I think I need on their site.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

All you need is brake shoes...rest is parts..rod or wood!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> All you need is brake shoes...rest is parts..rod or wood!


You bet Dirk. Seems like a simple and elegant solution. Got the shoes on order, have the brass & wood.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've looked thru Ozark's site a few times, and can't see any linkage kits. I have the air cylinder & brakes, I just need the levers & etc.... Any other sources?

[edit]

Y'know, after pondering the Car Builder's Dict. diagrams, I think I'll stand down on brake linkages for this model.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Did VnT run air lines?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Found a box car drawing dated 1874....shown with complete brakes system...including air lines and resevoir tank....

V&T 1013, box car

SD


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

You bet they did Dirk. Where'd you find the drawing?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Random search...VnT rolling stock....

Sent you link for car..... In your mail..

Of interest..tho....following reading material...dates are given for when air brakes were added to this car....you may need to choose a time period ...if you haven't yet..!!

More to ponder buddy..

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the idea Dirk, 

http://www.nsrm-friends.org/photo/no1013_circa_1902.jpg

This was drawn by the same gentleman who's been helping me with V&T flanger history.


----------

